# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی > ثبت نام در کنکور >  سوال راجع به ثبت نام در کنکور ۹۸ (شاید سوال شما هم باشه)

## NiNi

*سلام انجمنی های عزیز. صفحه اول ثبت نام کنکور سه تا گزینه داره، نظام 3-3-6 ، نظام سالی واحدی ، نظام قدیم(۸۳ و قبل از آن). من دیپلمم رو سال۹۲ گرفتم کدوم رو باید انتخاب کنم؟ راهنمایی کنید لطفا. و اینکه عکس من مالِ ۱۵ سالگیمه..البته چندان تغییر نکرده چهره ام. میتونم از اون عکس استفاده کنم؟ و اینکه کد سوابق تحصیلی رو امسال هم باید بگیرم یا مالِ ثبت نام های قبلی(!) کافیه؟*

----------


## POOYAE

1 - نظام سالی واحدی 2- در بیشتر مواقع عکس روی برگه ورود به جلسه رو با شخص تطبیق میدن واسه همین بهتره که عکس جدید استفاده کنید 3- همون کد سوابق تحصیلی قبلی و هیچ تغییری نکرده !

----------


## NiNi

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط POOYAE


1 - نظام سالی واحدی 2- در بیشتر مواقع عکس روی برگه ورود به جلسه رو با شخص تطبیق میدن واسه همین بهتره که عکس جدید استفاده کنید 3- همون کد سوابق تحصیلی قبلی و هیچ تغییری نکرده !


ممنونم!*

----------


## Fatemeh2Net

*سلام بچه ها
میگم من دارم واسه کسی ثبت نام کنکور میکنم
هرچی میخام سریال بخرم بانک پولو کم میکنه از حسابم ولی در ادامه به سایت سنجش وصل نمیشه که پرداخت تایید بشه
تا الان سه بار اینکارو کردم ک یه بارش پولش برگشت داده شده*

----------


## NiNi

*بچه ها به نظرتون کنکور هنر رو هم انتخاب کنم؟ نظرتونو بگین لطفا*

----------


## Farshad0732

> *سلام انجمنی های عزیز. صفحه اول ثبت نام کنکور سه تا گزینه داره، نظام 3-3-6 ، نظام سالی واحدی ، نظام قدیم(۸۳ و قبل از آن). من دیپلمم رو سال۹۲ گرفتم کدوم رو باید انتخاب کنم؟ راهنمایی کنید لطفا. و اینکه عکس من مالِ ۱۵ سالگیمه..البته چندان تغییر نکرده چهره ام. میتونم از اون عکس استفاده کنم؟ و اینکه کد سوابق تحصیلی رو امسال هم باید بگیرم یا مالِ ثبت نام های قبلی(!) کافیه؟*


عکسی رو بزار که کمترین تفاوت با چهره خودت در تیرماه 98  :Yahoo (76):  داشته باشه

----------


## Sina98

1- من دانشجو دانشگاه آزاد هستم .برای این مورد کد نظام وظیفه کدومه؟
2- قبلا تو ثبت نام از ما فقط سال اخذ مدرک های سوم و پیش میخواستن اما  الان تاریخ دقیق با روز و ماه میخوان . از کجا این تاریه دقیق رو پیدا  کنم؟؟رو کارنامه نوشته؟

----------

